# exegia webcast begins tonight



## VanVos (Jul 11, 2006)

Just a quick announcement that my first exegia webcast will air tonight an hour before the Narrowmind broadcast over at unchainedradio.com. For further info check out this new website http://exegia.googlepages.com 

VanVos


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## lwadkins (Jul 12, 2006)




----------

